# Diferencia entre termistor y varistor



## osqui (Ago 25, 2013)

amigos me pueden explicar cual es la diferencia entre un termistor y un varistor en un circuito desde ya muchas gracias ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 25, 2013)

Hola caro osqui, saludos cordeales!, El "Termistor" es un resistor especial donde su valor resistivo canbia en funciõn de la tenperatura, esa puede tener una relaciõn directa (PTC) "positive tenperature coeficient" o sea lo valor resistivo aumenta con lo aumento de tenperatura y tanbien existe los que tiene una relaciõn reversa(NTC)  o sea "negative tenperature coeficient" , donde lo valor resistivo diminue con lo aumento de la tenperatura. Quanto a lo Varistor ese es un dispositivo mui utilizado en protecciõn , su valor resistivo es de MegaOhms pero quando la tensiõn en su terminales ultrapassa un valor determinado y conocido por lo codigo en su encapsulamiento ese se torna instantaneamiente en un curto circuito cobrando lo fusivel que si encuentra antes del .
Espero tener sido claro en mis explanaciones .
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2013)

Perfecta la explicación de Daniel , agrego que el varistor en caso de sobrevoltaje , se pone en corto , quema el fusible y hasta suele explotar , necesita ser reemplazado (además de la reparación de la fuente). Ese es su funcionamiento normal --> cortocircuitarse

En cambio los termistores "funcionarían eternamente" . . .


----------



## osqui (Ago 26, 2013)

un abrazo gracias por sus respuestas


----------

